

Chinese man kept alive by self-built dialysis machine - WestCoastJustin
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/9817855/Chinese-man-kept-alive-by-self-built-dialysis-machine.html

======
beryllium
"I am Dialysis Man!"

    
    
      Has he lost his mind? 
      Can he see or is he blind? 
      Can he walk at all 
      Or if he moves will he fall?

